# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Αξίζει να υπάρχουμε μέσα στην δύνη του παγκόσμιου ιστού;

## chrisxx

*Αξίζει να υπάρχουμε μέσα στην δύνη του παγκόσμιου ιστού;

Το site μου είναι το http://chrisxx.com/ 
Το έχω φτιάξη με πολύ κόπο και θα ήθελα να καταθέσετε την γνώμη σας.
Μέσα του θα βρείτε: 
Τα άρθρα μου σε σχέση με την αναπηρία
Αρθρα της καθημερινότητας χωρισμένα σε ενότητες
Live Webcam: Ζωντανή εικόνα από πολλά μέρη της πατρίδας μας.
Downloads 
Games
Gallery
Chat
Links
Και ένα forum: http://chrisxx.com/forum/
Όπου κάθε βδομάδα στέλνω ένα μαζικό email στα μέλη, με τα links των πιο ενδιαφέρων άρθρων μας.

Τι πιστεύετε ότι λείπει από την σελιδουλα μας;
Θα ήθελα τις παρατηρήσεις σας.	

Ευχαριστώ
Chrisxx*

----------


## JollyRoger

εύγε για το κουράγιο σου  ::

----------


## Nekstath

Μπράβο σου μεγάλε....

Πολύ καλή δουλειά...

καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## apollonas

Μπράβο Χρήστο. 
Πολύ όμορφο και πλήρες το portal. 
Συνέχισε να μας δίνεις κουράγιο!

----------


## commando

Πολυ μπροστα απο τα καλυτερα και οι webcam ολα μαζεμενα,μπραβο man εισαι κομαντο,απο τρικαλα εισαι?
Εdit ακυρο,ειδα οτι οντως ησουν κομαντο και μαλιστα καταδρομεας αλεξιπτωτιστης,γιαυτο εισαι παλικαρι.
Εδω ειμαστε ο,τι χρειαστεις απο AWMN κλπ.

----------


## denlinux

Aξιζεις συγχαρητηρια......!!  ::  
Μην το βαλεις ποτε κατω μεγαλε.......

Κeep walking..  ::

----------


## papashark

Μπράβο φίλε, μπορεί η σάρκα να είναι ασθενής, αλλά το μυαλό να κυριεύει !

----------


## andreas

Αρκετα προσεγμενο  ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

good good

----------

